# Bucks best offseason?



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Bucks have really impressed me thus far in the offseason.

Just before the beginning of last season the Bucks offered Redd to the Nuggets for Nene. Kiki turned the deal down hoping to have a shot at Redd in the offseason and keeping his young PF (that he loves and may have to part with for nothing).

The Bucks then kept Redd and just resigned him, soon to resign Gad, draft Bogut, and sign Simmons ( a player I really liked). 
Milwaukee fans have to be estatic at their offseason so far. This team could/should contend for a playoff birth next season w/ Stotts running the show. 

But is this the best Bucks offseason ever? They are young and loaded for a long run. I like what they have done. The era of the *big 3* can finally begin to be left in the shadows.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

But is this squad capable of winning a championship?
In two, three, or four seasons?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> But is this squad capable of winning a championship?
> In two, three, or four seasons?


Yes. No questions asked. Where is the weakness? Joe Smith is the oldest important player on the team, and he is replaceable.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not extremely familiar with the Bucks offseasons past the last few years, but you can never call an offseason good during the offseason. We'll see where it goes. That being said, it looks good.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> I'm not extremely familiar with the Bucks offseasons past the last few years, but you can never call an offseason good during the offseason. *We'll see where it goes.* That being said, it looks good.


Yeah, I agree, but the Bucks are pretty much done w/ major moves for now. Small tweeking until the start of the year. They flat out were spending from day 1. 

But true, we'll see how this squad meshes.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> But is this squad capable of winning a championship?
> In two, three, or four seasons?


This team has potential to win championship in four years if Bogut and Simmons will fit well with the Bucks... We know if they do when season starts.

Definately the best Bucks' offseason for long time... maybe the best in franchise's history.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I think your championship chances all boil down on how good plays in the NBA. If he is a 20/10 low post monster that'll create shots for your perimeter shooters and is also an intimidator on defense, you guys have a shot. It all starts with the inside, if you guys have that, you're on your way.

I do think that this team will be better than the 01 Bucks that were 1 game away from the Finals. It'll just take a year or two for everything to go smoothly.

But :no: on the Terry Porter firing.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Championship team no... high seeded play-off team, without a doubt.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Championship team no... high seeded play-off team, without a doubt.


I'm not even hoping for high-seeded, it would be nice to win the division but with four teams in the division "better" than the bucks, the four spot is already looking out of reach.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

Not in the kid's rookie year. Maybe sometime between his third and fourth year in the league, assuming they upgrade on Joe Smith in a few years. What's everyone's ages again?


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Bucks need a staring PG. They cannot count on Ford because of the injury


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> Not in the kid's rookie year. Maybe sometime between his third and fourth year in the league, assuming they upgrade on Joe Smith in a few years. What's everyone's ages again?


Redd and simmons are 24 and 25 respectively I believe, joe is 30something, tj and bogut are very young still. Desmond is also mid-twenties.


----------

